# How much did your toddler grow between 12 and 15 months?



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

DD is just over 14 months. From my measurements, she hasn't grown in weight OR height since she was 12 months. She used to be huge for her age, up until about 10 months, then she slowed down, which I know is common for breastfed babies. She also started walking on her 1st birthday, so I am thinking since she's running around now that's why she hasn't gained weight, but I would have thought she'd grow in height? I'm kinda worried.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

My DS gained about 2 pounds between 12 and 15 months (after gaining only a pound over the previous 6 months), but only grew 1/2 inch in height during that same period.

I won't worry...it's very normal slow way down on the weight gain, and height comes in spurts, it seems


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

My toddler did grow during that time period but I'm not sure how much. He has always been a gainer so probably a couple lbs. Not sure how you are determining height but, the height measurement they take at our peds office seems very innaccurate. They usually have the baby lay on the table and mark their head, then try to get them to extend their feet and mark that. Then they measure the marks. Doesn't seem really scientfic to me.


----------



## beana's mommy (Feb 16, 2006)

My dd gained not even 3 ounces between her 12 and 15 month check-ups. But, she grew 2 inches, according to their measurements which I think are usually off! She was walking well by 11 1/2 months old, and so was constantly on the go during that period as well as getting her 1 yr molars in so she wasn't eating as good as she usually does.

Our doc wasn't concerned as long as she was gaining by the next check up, so I was glad they didn't make a big deal of it. And she gained over 2 pounds between 15-18 months, even with having a very bad case of rotavirus for a week during that period.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, I checked my records and it seems that she *might* have gained half a pound in just slightly over 2 months. My scale only weighs to half pound increments though, so it rounds up or down at some point. Height though seems the same according to my measurements. I've measured her standing against a wall and put a book on her head, and then measured up to that line. I know it might not be her actual height since they won't stand up nice and tall but I figured it would at least tell me if I saw any growth. But, I guess she might have been standing with more bent knees last time, or slightly on her toes this time, or a variety of other things. Heck it took 2 of adults to get it measured.







If she has grown in height though, it's very little. I'll try not to worry if height commonly goes in spurts.

Hopefully I'll see a bit of height growth in the next month or so, so I can quit worrying all together!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Very little. Then between 15 mos and 18 mos, she sprouted. It was crazy!

They grow on their own schedules. Dd has always been a peanut (comparatively, except at birth - she was 8 lbs), but now she's more average-sized (20 mos) thanks to her recent big growth spurt.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds just like my dd! My dd started walking 4 days after turning 1yr, and she gained about a lb and an inch in the following 3mo!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I remember that my twins barely grew at all during that chunk too. Unless you are using the same scale you used 3 months ago, you really can't tell how much she's gained. And height measurements for toddlers are never accurate, so I wouldn't trust any of them (if they said she grew or that she didn't grow). Kids tend to grow in spurts so usually if they haven't grown much in a while, it means they're about to.

I wouldn't worry about it at all!










Lex


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't think any of my kids grew much at all at those ages. It's definitely time for a "growth plateau" with a subsequent lack of interest in food. DS actually lost weight during that time period (but gained it back fairly quickly) because he had croup and didn't eat much for about a week.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

My DD gained about a pound in that time (although I have a sneaky suspicion the ped's office "rounds up" when weighing - she *always* gains *exactly* one pound each time I go







)... BUT she started walking at 9.5 months and did not gain an ounce from 9 - 12 months. I think she may have even lost weight. It is from the walking and development, don't worry.


----------

